# MJF is better than John Cena at the microphone



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Almost everyone in wrestling history is better than Yawn Cena. Not much of an accomplishment.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Fine speech, OP
but
_buries MJF without even trying too hard_

we all know how this hypothetical promo battle would end up.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

No


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, but Cena was handicapped being a face on WWE


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes he is better than Cena. Cena's delivery is outstanding but material is shit for the majority of his career. His jokes are cringeworthy and he only makes some buzz when he buries his opponents which doesn't work too well considering he's at the point where he should be putting guys over and not the other way around.

MJF has most of the time better delivery and content than Cena. MJF in my books is in the same class as Rock, Triple H, Punk etc. Perfect delivery, perfect emotions when necessary, perfect content as per situation and opponent and overall a great presentation.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena was pretty boring for most of his career. The only times hes really shined was as the rapper and vs Rock. Everything else was painfully boring or silly goofy shit. 

Cena in the AEW environment could've potentially been better, but we'll never know.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd bet Cena would win if they went at it on the mic.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I really liked Cena on the mic before he became FOTC, then it was Vince talking. His delivery was still good though.

If MJF’s career trajectory maintains its course he will go down as better on the mic than Cena, but Cena will be the better overall package.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'd bet Cena would win if they went at it on the mic.


He would 

I swear people on this forum ruin moments with making comparisons and saying crazy things like this every time something good happens.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

little early for this thread op and i love mjf.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

MJF right now is better than Cena on the mic and in the ring. Cena beats MJF in the charisma department.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

So Max Caster is better than Cena at rapping, MJF is better than Cena at promos..


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

MJF has natural promos skills that very very few have. Cena was great but it wasn't an overnight thing. He had to hone his craft. MJF is like a Heyman or Heenan.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Nah...
Mjf is good. But consider the fact that:


Cena was very restricted in his material due to PG and WWE wanting him to be the cookie cutter good guy
MJF has one of the easiets characters when it comes to "pipebombs" Because all he has to do is make non kayfabe insults all the time
Cena, so far, has delivered more diversity. Cena could work as both a heel and a face on the mic. Lets see how MJF does if he cant use shoot insults for cheap heat
Cena could hold it together, and still deliver a great promo, when facing nuclear heat from crowds, which would probably have phased most talent
Cena went "One on one with the great one" and actually held his own against The Rock, who is widely regarded as one of wrestling historys greatest mic workers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No shit. He’s already among the best ever.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This isn't fair. Cena has always been handicapped by Vince and his script. This is why WWE AEW comparisons are moronic.

The only true accurate test would be if they were both unscripted


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is not an accomplishment, Cena is one of the worst mic workers of all time, you know why? He was the top guy for 10 years and he doesn't have 1 single memorable promo. That's fucking bad.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Yes he is better than Cena. Cena's delivery is outstanding but material is shit for the majority of his career. His jokes are cringeworthy and he only makes some buzz when he buries his opponents which doesn't work too well considering he's at the point where he should be putting guys over and not the other way around.
> 
> MJF has most of the time better delivery and content than Cena. MJF in my books is in the same class as Rock, Triple H, Punk etc. Perfect delivery, perfect emotions when necessary, perfect content as per situation and opponent and overall a great presentation.


Z, I usually agree with 99.9 percent of your posts,but Triple H has good delivery? He is probably the most boring promo to listen to in the last 20 plus years!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Almost everyone in wrestling history is better than Yawn Cena. Not much of an accomplishment.


Uh no...and I hate Cena.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> This is not an accomplishment, Cena is one of the worst mic workers of all time, you know why? He was the top guy for 10 years and he doesn't have 1 single memorable promo. That's fucking bad.


"Cena is one of the worst" stops reading....

I mean seriously?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

There are literally thousands of guys who could not even speak....thus the rise of managers in the 1960's.....

But yeah John Cena is one of the "worst" get a grip.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only time I’ve enjoyed Cena on the mic was when he was burying Reigns. But with MJF, I feel like I enjoy all his stuff.

So MJF is better, although it’s easier to maintain heat being a heel than face.

From a technical standpoint, I think they are equal. Both are flawless at projecting their voice, and varying their cadence so they don’t sound like an mumbler like Reigns


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> This is not an accomplishment, Cena is one of the worst mic workers of all time, you know why? He was the top guy for 10 years and he doesn't have 1 single memorable promo. That's fucking bad.


Burying Reigns was his best moment on the mic


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ThunderNitro said:


> Z, I usually agree with 99.9 percent of your posts,but Triple H has good delivery? He is probably the most boring promo to listen to in the last 20 plus years!


I quite liked his promos. His material was always good. I enjoyed his promos, especially against guys like Shawn and Ric. My one gripe was, his all promos went way too long than they needed to.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

The thing is if they had a feud cena would probably win the war of words


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

_takes off hat and rubs bald spot_
Fine speech. 

No, come on. Do people still think Cena killed wrestling or something when he actually boosted WWE exponentially?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Cena was great on the mic.....it's ridicullus to think otherwise.

I honestly hated Cena, but it's just showing your bias to think he was not actually pretty great on the stick.

Cena is one of my least favorites ever, but to say he was bad on the mic?

I know OP did not say this, This was directed at @arch.unleash

In spite of my hate for Cena I would put him as a top 100 mic worker.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

THE_OD said:


> Nah...
> Mjf is good. But consider the fact that:
> 
> 
> ...


God finally someone who actually thinks about all the details before posting. I love MJF but the guy is basically a walking cheap heat dispenser. He' amazing on the mic but like you said, the fact that he gets to use non kayfabe insults all the time helps his character a lot.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

One thing was must not start doing is overrating MJF.

he shouts the majority of his promos. 
he gets reactions by using typical cheap tropes, such as insulting the fans, the area or the home sports team.
The mic battle with punk was good because MJF was using insider knowledge which the hardcore fans know about. It is why he was able to draw such a strong reaction.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Naaa. Cena doesn't have to rely on cheap heat. MJF is only young though he will learn, but Cena is on a different level.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Just another thread of AEW marks being delusional. First it was Cody being bigger star than Orton, then some trash rapper being better than Cena and now this. I'm sure I've missed a lot of them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Fearless Viper said:


> Just another thread of AEW marks being delusional. First it was Cody being bigger star than Orton, then some trash rapper being better than Cena and now this. I'm sure I've missed a lot of them.


Someone with "your user name" brinigng Randy into the disscussion....No bias, for sure. What does Randy have to do with a Cena vs MJF disscussion?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MJF is great but put him in the confines of WWE and Cena would destroy him... likewise remove the shackles from Cena in an AEW environment and the result would be the same.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

GL said:


> Someone with "your user name" brinigng Randy into the disscussion....No bias, for sure. What does Randy have to do with a Cena vs MJF disscussion?


I'm just pointing out the threads that AEW marks making a comparison with the WWE wrestlers. That's all. There was a thread a year ago about Cody Rhodes being bigger star than Orton. That's how delusional they are and now this thread is another one.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Obviously. Cena is atrocious on the mic.
I’ll never forget that promo with Rock back in the day when Rock is trying to cut a serious promo and Cena is smirking and talking over him. Could
tell Rock was fuming at how unprofessional Cena was. And it’s the same every promo. He’ll no sell everything. And wrestling doesn’t work when that happens.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

A PG Attitude said:


> MJF is great but put him in the confines of WWE and Cena would destroy him... likewise remove the shackles from Cena in an AEW environment and the result would be the same.


No it wouldn’t because in AEW people could actually talk shit to Cena without fear of being fired and his smirking and no selling everything wouldn’t work in AEW either because they’d
Flat out call him out in front of everyone.


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this but I can't stand MJF

Not in a heel way in an literal way

His facial expressions are horrible his delivery is OK and no doubting his confidence on the mic but his content isn't great

The punk promo was disappointing I'd been hearing it was best in company history and watched it and it was just cringe

My wife who is casual hated the promo but I've shown her other promos in AEW like Cody when he was talking about inner circle and Daniel Bryan etc and she loved them

I think MJF is overhyped but defo has the confidence and age on his side but now he just does my head in


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

MJF does mostly uncreative promos it's the same thing over and over again

Uses cheap heat, insider knowledge to pop the marks, telling everyone his stupid catch phrase "I'm better than you and you know it", acting like he is the Million Dollar Man and owns Wardlow, same stupid scarf

He's young and he'll get better but as usual he is being overrated by the marks of this company


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

In Daddy's home, Cena takes off his helmet at the end. Now replace him with MJF and laugh. 

There's your answer. Cena oozes Hollywood charisma. MJF is no better than a Road Dogg.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

GL said:


> There are literally thousands of guys who could not even speak....thus the rise of managers in the 1960's.....
> 
> But yeah John Cena is one of the "worst" get a grip.


Cena, like HHH and Goldberg are smarks favourites to berate... Probably because they're successful and their pencil kneck geeks aren't.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Rookie Cena vs Rookie MJF on the mic....goes to MJF. We saw Cena adapt from the rapper/thuganomics phase, and then improved.

As good as MJF is on the mic, I did notice some stalling on his part in his promo against CM Punk....

Randomly walking up to Punk and saying his breathe smells like shit as if he wanted to smell it was a little weird, it seemed out of place with the timing, like he missed his cue from seconds before. Then he said Punk sounded "robotic" when he was supposed to say pandering or generic instead, but he still continued to do the robot voice knowing no one does that. While MJF claims that Punk is generic with crowd support, MJF is actually becoming generic with his insults against the crowd. It's as if MJF ad-libbed his own mistake, and Punk just stood by and watched him do it. The other problem MJF had in that promo was when he acknowledged CM Punk's "best in the world" phrase but then said that he is better than him and he knows it....MJF should not have acknowledged the phrase associated with Punk because Punk said he never mentioned MJF out of design....MJF should have just said his catchphrase without acknowledging Punk's.

We get what MJF is trying to do, and most parts were good, but he does need improvement. Punk 9.5/10...MJF 7.5/10, just too many small errors on MJF's part.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Cena is a world class speaker but he was a babyface in the pg era which crippled him. Cena vs Mjf with no handcuffs would be another deal. Still think Miz is better than both.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Microphone wars are dumb, the best talker is the one that works the crowd better, not who is the best dissing another when you all know everything is scripted.


John Cena while I don't like him, has the edge over MJF because he has worked the crowd as both face and heel.. And I'm not talikng about him pandering, I'm talking about Cena when he actually had genuine connection.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y'all be talking out your asses in the moment super hard 


Cena's promo ability carried him to be the biggest star in the biggest promotion to the point he could transition to DC movies. 

MJF's promo abilities to this point highlight out to him calling Melanie Pillman a junkie, Darby Allin's uncle a drunk dummy, and a [emoji91] promo with Punk.

Some of you AEW fans got little brother syndrome bad. Couple months it'll be

"Top Flight more over than The Hardy's ever were?"


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait for MJF to present SNL and host for the ESPYs lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Can't wait for MJF to present SNL and host for the ESPYs lol


I could see him doing well on SNL tbh


----------



## DanielBryanfan96 (Jul 24, 2018)

It’s 2021 and people still massively underrate and disrespect John Cena.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At their respective ages, perhaps. 

But Cena was working under a PG umbrella for alot of his time and became the biggest star of his generation for a decade, for alot of reasons with his mic work being one of them. 

Not sure why thing like SNL and hosting things outside of the WWE or being on talk shows are mentioned. He got those because he's the face of a company for the most part. 

Same reason Roman Reigns, whos one of if not the worst face of company mic worker in the industries history goes on talk shows etc. 

Comparisons are always dumb in wrestling. Different generations, different circumstances, different audiences the lot.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Cena is definitely overrated. He stood at rallying up the crowd and that’s about it hence why he never turned heel after 2003


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

MJF is good but he is not at Cena's level. Hell he's not at TNA's EC3 level no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

I will take doctor of thoganomics over pg era cena and mjf


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Cena is definitely overrated. He stood at rallying up the crowd and that’s about it hence why he never turned heel after 2003


He never turned heel because top babyfaces turning heel is usually a fucking disaster bar Hogan in 96.

Austin/Rock/Goldberg heel turns saw business fall massively. 

Over-rated by who? We are in a thread saying he is worse than MJF and another guy saying worst of all time lol


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

You put MJF in WWE and his promo with CM Punk would have been "CM Punk is poopy". Not fair to compare the two when one has been handicapped by WWE and the PG stuff.

Cena is still one of the best ever on the mic, and I really dislike the guy. MJF is really great too, but I don't think he would be half as good on the mic in WWE.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Not sure why thing like SNL and hosting things outside of the WWE or being on talk shows are mentioned. He got those because he's the face of a company for the most part.


Yes and fact he could talk incredibly well and has charisma out his ass. The ESPYs opening monologue not many people on Earth could have done it never mind anyone in the sports entertainment business. 

Hogan was incredibly charismatic but not a great talker out of character.



> Same reason Roman Reigns, whos one of if not the worst face of company mic worker in the industries history goes on talk shows etc.


This is bollox, plain and simple 



> Comparisons are always dumb in wrestling. Different generations, different circumstances, different audiences the lot.


We aren't comparing Lou Thesz with Brock Lesnar here. Cena and MJF are both this generation..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Yes and fact he could talk incredibly well and has charisma out his ass. The ESPYs opening monologue not many people on Earth could have done it never mind anyone in the sports entertainment business.


He got any of his roles because of his stature and status in the WWE.

Plain and simple.



validreasoning said:


> Hogan was incredibly charismatic but not a great talker out of character.


Awesome.

And we know MJF is charismatic. Using outside roles in a thread comparing mic skills is pointless when one is picked based on being face of a wrestling company that's dominated for 30+ years and the other is a 25 year old heel in a company that no one outside of wrestling fans know. 



validreasoning said:


> This is bollox, plain and simple


Who has been face of a company as long as Reigns has and is a worse talker?



validreasoning said:


> We aren't comparing Lou Thesz with Brock Lesnar here. Cena and MJF are both this generation..


Cena is 20 years older than MJF and became face of the WWE when MJF was 9 years old.

They aren't the same generation at all.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

the_flock said:


> In Daddy's home, Cena takes off his helmet at the end. Now replace him with MJF and laugh.
> 
> There's your answer. Cena oozes Hollywood charisma. MJF is no better than a Road Dogg.


Oozes Hollywood charisma...Jesus fucking Christ.

you hear these directors like Ridley Scott sounding like Old men shouting at the clouds and think they’re just too fucking past it, but there are people who think and spout nonsense like this. Can’treally blame the old codgers for thinking the way they do.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Eh, I don’t think he is. We’ve seen MJF give one type of promo consistently in his career. We got a mixed bag, all at a very high level from Cena. The heel work early on, the edgy baby face, the full on baby face, the stuff with the Rock.

He’s great, but Cena proved his worth for 18+ years of delivering promos at the highest level. So basically, I need to see more from MJF in terms of variety, and also in terms of longevity.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

AEW has gold in their hands with MJF. The guy is very talented, though I have a feeling that things won't work out as well having him as a face. He's the perfect heel. So I think MJF is great on the mic, but he hasn't been around long enough to be compared to someone like Cena.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Different strokes for different folks. Cena turned many adult males off WWE so for those like myself who find him corny and boring as fuck, he wasn't entertaining. Hell, 'Cena sucks' chants were overwhelming at times. But for the kids he was great and now that many of them have grown up and he's not hogging the screen every week, perceptions towards him for people over the age of 13 seem to have improved.

I'd rather listen to MJF who I think is the best heel right now, but at the same time MJF has a way to go to reach levels of the true GOAT heels like Rick Rude, Ric Flair and Ted DiBiase. He's incredibly good for a 25-year-old and his delivery is spot on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ehhhh - MJF needs to be shorter in his delivery to truly be amongst the greats

he takes too long and still has too many childish insults


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

It’s funny how much stock we take into mic work when the business is who can win a fight


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

By no means am I a Cena fangirl (I hated him for years), but nahh. Cena had to work within many, many limitations while MJF has free rein to say just about anything and yet he falls back on the same shtick every promo: the crowd are all fat and poor, it smells in here, he's better than them, comes up with one zinger and then smirks into the camera for a solid 10 seconds like he just detonated a bomb of catastrophic proportions. He is not versatile at all with promos. 

Cena's said some stupid shit, but a lot of that was him coasting. When he needs to actually do battle with a real talker he steps up, and I honestly think he'd just embarrass MJF.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I wasn't aware John Cena was a stick worth measuring anybody against in that department.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> It’s funny how much stock we take into mic work when the business is who can win a fight


The business is who can tell a compelling story, in the ring or on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> It’s funny how much stock we take into mic work when the business is who can win a fight


That is MMA. Wrestling has always been about characters and stories.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

No.
If Cena can do what he can do with the material WWE gives him, imagine how he´d do if the restraints were off.
And try to imagine MJF in Cenas position..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> No.
> If Cena can do what he can do with the material WWE gives him, imagine how he´d do if the restraints were off.
> And try to imagine MJF in Cenas position..


What Cena managed to do with the material he was given was to make me and many others stop watching the product entirely. He helped transform the WWE into the PG goof factory it is today.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> What Cena managed to do with the material he was given was to make me and many others stop watching the product entirely. He helped transform the WWE into the PG goof factory it is today.


That wasn´t the question  
His delivery was good, even if you didn´t like the material.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> That wasn´t the question
> His delivery was good, even if you didn´t like the material.


He definitely convinced me that he was indeed Captain Poopy Pants!


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Off the top of my head I'm just going to have to say NO.

Cena came out of arguably the best OVW class ever and I'm pretty sure could promo circles around MJF.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> He definitely convinced me that he was indeed Captain Poopy Pants!


Better than "suffering succotash"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Better than "suffering succotash"


Not really. Reigns as a face was bad, but nothing made me turn off the TV faster than the Fruity Pebble.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This doesn't even seem like a fair comparison, MJF has to work heel, isn't restricted to being PG and is working with a crowd of hardcores that would get all the inside references he whips out, Cena has worked face and heel for an audience full of casuals and in the majority of his time at the top he was restricted to having to be PG.

Don't get me wrong MJF is great, but he's working to get heat and he does pull into the sack of cheap heat quite often, he does it well but that's something that's relatively easy to do, as a babyface Cena has an uphill battle since he has to go out there and get the crowd on his side, which he can be quite successful at coming out to boos and getting that same crowd cheering him on against the heel by the end of his promo. 

Even putting aside the PG vs TV-14, I'd have to see MJF as a face before I could even consider entertaining this discussion, I don't know how well he'd pull it off but he'd have to be very good at that to even try to determine who is better.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Over-rated by who? We are in a thread saying he is worse than MJF and another guy saying worst of all time lol


Not these guys obviously lol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry, but you must be an actual crack addict to think this lmaooooo


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Not really. Reigns as a face was bad, but nothing made me turn off the TV faster than the Fruity Pebble.


Cena is worlds above Reigns on the mic, and face Roman was legit garbage tier. He might have been silly but anytime Cena had to go toe to toe with someone great he hung with them. Anyone arguing he's not an elite mic guy is horrible judge of talent.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Can MJF do this?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

MJF is fantastic on the mic but he's not Cena level good. Honestly half the reason he stands out so much on AEW is because the majority of their roster ranges from terrible to meh on the mic.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

And Piper would eat them both for lunch and have seconds. 😂


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Lord... Next we will have that Adam has Stone Cold Level Charisma


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just stop! Cena had to stick with scripts, but when he was allowed to flow freely, he dominated on the mic. He even had The Rock almost in tears when they were sparring verbally!

MJF is good, but he ain't that good at this point.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

MJF easily. He's one of the few on AEW who can get legit heel heat and hasn't shown a hint yet of much crowd support.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cena is basically the wrestler I have hated the most in the history of Wrestling. But I will disagree that MJF is better. I actually was frustrated so many times how that jerk Cena would always slaughter people during arguments in the ring when I thought there was no way for him to do a retork. At his best Cena's promo were roller coaster rides where he would start at one point then would tell you a whole story and then realised that the other guy was done. lol Like when he had those promos against Kevin Owens. I was so pissed and then would think "fuck I hate him so much but this was damn good". lol MJF is good but to me but it feels more like him basically saying cheap jabs to get the crowd react. Cena is closer to Cody as far as promos. They are telling you a story.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

dante phillips said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this but I can't stand MJF
> 
> Not in a heel way in an literal way
> 
> ...


They compared him to the Miz but Miz was more measured. And when he made his shoot on Daniels on Talking Smack, it was more real than anything MJF has ever done. At this point MJF is closer to Brian Christopher as he was in TNA.



Sherlok4 said:


> MJF does mostly uncreative promos it's the same thing over and over again
> 
> Uses cheap heat, insider knowledge to pop the marks, telling everyone his stupid catch phrase "I'm better than you and you know it", acting like he is the Million Dollar Man and owns Wardlow, same stupid scarf
> 
> He's young and he'll get better but as usual he is being overrated by the marks of this company


Cosplaying as a bad guy. Instead of being one. Being in the Pinnacle, some have compared him to Tully Blanchad but Tully's work as a bad guy was fucking real! Anybody should watch his old promos on You Tube. No corny shit or comedy or cheap lines.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Remember when Dave made a comparison of MJF, Cody and Moxley to the GOATs like Rocky, HHH and Austin?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a stupid thread. Cena has been cutting promos longer than mjf has been talking. Cena has had many hilarious and aggressive lines. He is one of the great mic AND CROWD workers ever in wrestling. He has had fans wanting him dead many times and he was able to control that and not get rattled. Let’s see how mjf would react if the crowd chanted “he can’t wrestle” for years straight. Or mjf sucks every. Single. Time. He wrestled. Mjf would be rattled. Cena was a rock and will go down as one of the greats. If he didn’t have the bs Vince and wwe pulled, he would have cut rock level promos .


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Can MJF do this?


Cm punk at 5:33 “he’s got a point’ hahah


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Can MJF do this?


7:15 he gives cm punk a HUGE shout out and Daniel Bryan too. Cena was awesome.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

As much as Cena was corny and all during the PG Era, he was always stellar on the mic. Look how many doofuses in WWE today that can't hold a candle to the likes of Edge Cena and whoever was in the early PG era that could actually act. I don't think it's fair to compare Cena to MJF as both are great. But to rate MJF over Cena on the mic is a bit of a stretch, imho.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*ck outta here.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

imperfecto said:


> MJF is definitely better than John Cena at the microphone, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 112340


HAHA good joke.

john cena is one of the best of all time on the mic. 
i fucking hate CM Punk. he is a crybaby who cant handle the wrestling-life. ya he got injured and kept on wrestling, well, guess what, you do that when you are the top guy, you are expected to main event every night 250 nights a year (he got paid for it very well and got his clauses for it aswell), and he was the top guy along with cena at the time. so instead he cries in podcasts and lawsuits.
but i still willing to recognize him as equal to john cena on the mic. they arent even touching steve austin (who looked and felt believable, despite everything he did) and the rock, but they beat most guys from the 90s and earlier.



how do you judge a wrestler if he is good on the mic ? you need to ask yourself, does he make me FEEL that guy really the way he presents himself ?
john cena FEEL real when he talks. MJF is entertaining, be he doesnt FEEL real. he makes me FEEL like he is somewhat real, but there is a fake aspect there.




i can name 1000s that are better than MJF. and its not a knock. he is good. but he is young and got along to learn. he has potential. but common...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd say they are the same level, there's only so much that you can do on the mic unless you're a certain couple of guys who I'll touch on in a sec. Both guys show passion, charisma and they both have great delivery. They both draw you in and can get the reactions they want. I don't see how Cena beats MJF or how MJF beats Cena.

Eddie Kingston beats them both though because what sets him apart is his brutal authenticity and realness which neither Cena or MJF can pull off. So as far as rankings in the modern era for me it goes:

1.) Eddie Kingston
2.) MJF & John Cena tied
3.) CM Punk
4.) Becky Lynch
5.) Jon Moxley


----------



## god guy (Nov 30, 2021)

of course he's better than cena objectively, only people who can say cena is better are revisionists and hipsters



Prosper said:


> Eddie Kingston beats them both though because what sets him apart is his brutal authenticity


what do you mean ''authentic''? he comes across very forced and try hard in my opinion.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

deadcool said:


> MJF right now is better than Cena on the mic and in the ring. *Cena beats MJF in the charisma department*.


Which is what actually puts asses in the seats. Not everyone needs to be a technical wizard in the ring like Angle or Danielson, but charisma is something you need if you want to be a legitimate star in this business. And by legit star I mean people outside of wrestling know who you are.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

There was a reason why Cena and Rock was a dream feud and mic battle was the major one.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't like comparing different generations as Wrestling, live every form of sport or entertainment, has to evolve to get better.

What I will say is John Cena was exceptional in his prime which explains the success he has had and whilst MJF is very good his best days are still ahead of him.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Cena was great at what he did and was one of the most naturally charismatic wwe superstars of all time. Top 5 if not top 3.

That said, I hated what he did and I still hate it. 
Hard to compare to MJF

apples and bowling balls


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cena is basically the wrestler I have hated the most in the history of Wrestling. But I will disagree that MJF is better. I actually was frustrated so many times how that jerk Cena would always slaughter people during arguments in the ring when I thought there was no way for him to do a retork. At his best Cena's promo were roller coaster rides where he would start at one point then would tell you a whole story and then realised that the other guy was done. lol Like when he had those promos against Kevin Owens. I was so pissed and then would think "fuck I hate him so much but this was damn good". lol MJF is good but to me but it feels more like him basically saying cheap jabs to get the crowd react. Cena is closer to Cody as far as promos. They are telling you a story.


Yeah, Cena was elite at turning any promo in his favor. There were so many times he turned 50/50 or worse crowds into 90/10 crowds by the end of a promo. Or simply destroying people to the point they couldn't keep up.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

LOL.....What MJF has is great delivery however if he really writes his own promos he's a hack and fraud. It's the most baseline heel you can ever get, he just acts like an "Asshole", there's no weight behind any of his insults and to make up for that he talks about dead people for heat. 
He has a charisma sure but he's not one of the greatest on the microphone and one day he'll be up against someone who is leagues better than him on the mic and he'll be exposed.


----------



## Stay Trill (Dec 3, 2021)

MJF Is WHAT Than John Cena On The Mic Lmfao Cena Would Bury This Rookie On The Mic Definitely In the Ring Throw some respect on Goat Name


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Mjf has more scope as can say more on tnt. I reckon one on one with no damping down cena takes him to the cleaners.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Prosper said:


> I'd say they are the same level, there's only so much that you can do on the mic unless you're a certain couple of guys who I'll touch on in a sec. Both guys show passion, charisma and they both have great delivery. They both draw you in and can get the reactions they want. I don't see how Cena beats MJF or how MJF beats Cena.
> 
> Eddie Kingston beats them both though because what sets him apart is his brutal authenticity and realness which neither Cena or MJF can pull off. So as far as rankings in the modern era for me it goes:
> 
> ...


Get outta here lol. Only cena figures in a top 5 all time speakers. Others aren't even close. And I hate cena and haven't watched wwe in years.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

when has cena ever been good on the mic? ... dude just yells his promos and sounds scripted when he isn't ... then drops one liners that a 5 year old could think of .. if he had any mic skills he woulda stopped with those ball shrinking steroids years ago .. he talks like he wrestles .. like maybe 5 moves


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mjfs line about CM standing for crystal meth because that's what he looks like made me hella laugh.....mjf is fucking awesome.


----------

